

Ask HN: What are some charities that are effective and good? - kristiandupont

Two friends of mine are getting married and requested that guests made donations to charities instead of buying presents.<p>I would make a donation to a standard one like Oxfam, but I realized that this crew might know about some charities that are doing good work, making the world a better place with high efficiency. Do you?
======
sjs382
EFF: [https://supporters.eff.org/donate](https://supporters.eff.org/donate)

